# fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder



## TheChabon

Escribe Richard Wagner a su amigo Gottfried Semper que entre los beneficios que ofrecía un puesto de profesor que le proponía,
ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, 
y además habría otros buenísimos.
Preguntas:
- ¿ese _fielen_ es como un _habría_[_n_]? ¿_caerían_?
- ¿alguien entiende qué eran los Collegien-Gelder, o Collegiengelder?

La carta entera, manuscrita y transcripta, está en Beziehungen gekonnt genutzt. Brief Richard Wagners an Gottfried Semper. Zürich, 14.8.1854 (Hs 09:6) - ETHeritage

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

"fielen" probablemente lleva una preposición por algún sitio (puede ser *an) *pero en cualquier caso está claro que ese dinero también lo cobraría. 
Lo de Collegien no es entender, es algo del siglo XIX que habría que investigar.


----------



## anahiseri

de Wikipedia:
Das *Kollegiengeld* ist – im Unterschied zum Hörergeld oder zur Studiengebühr (die zum Besuch sämtlicher Lehrveranstaltungen an einer Hochschule berechtigt) – eine Gebühr, welche der Student für ein Semester bei nur einem Professor zu bezahlen hatte.


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias por lo de Kollengiengeld en Wikipedia, se me había escapado.

_fielen_ no va con preposición, por eso el enlace al manuscrito y su transcripción. Nadie lo anota como error ni agrega nada entre corchetes, por eso estoy intentando entender qué pasa ahí.

ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber würden Sie dadurch zur obersten Autorität in Bauwerken für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen würde

Beziehungen gekonnt genutzt. Brief Richard Wagners an Gottfried Semper. Zürich, 14.8.1854 (Hs 09:6) - ETHeritage


----------



## LeMaKaJa

Der Satz ist etwas komisch (aus heutiger Sicht), aber es bedeutet:
"Ausser 4000 fr Gehalt *bekommen* Sie nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder ... "
(Nadie ya no hablaría así hoy en día)


----------



## TheChabon

LeMaKaJa said:


> "Ausser 4000 fr Gehalt *bekommen* Sie nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder ... "


Gracias. ¿Vale como sujeto el Sie también para ese fielen, y el sentido de la expresión no es entonces que “caerían” Collegien-Gelder, como si uno dijera “habría más plata”?

ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber würden *Sie* dadurch zur obersten Autorität in Bauwerken für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen würde


----------



## Tonerl

LeMaKaJa
Der Satz ist etwas komisch (aus heutiger Sicht)

_*Etwas verständlicher“ formuliert“, klänge das dann so:

Außer 4000 fr Gehalt gibt es noch (bekommen Sie noch) zusätzlich einen„ziemlich großen Betrag“an Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber „werden“ Sie dadurch zur obersten Autorität "in Bezug auf Bauwerke" für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen „würde“ *_


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> "fielen" probablemente lleva una preposición por algún sitio (puede ser *an) *pero en cualquier caso está claro que ese dinero también lo cobraría.
> Lo de Collegien no es entender, es algo del siglo XIX que habría que investigar.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que ya dijo anahiseri: 
El verbo seguramente es "anfallen"; la persona que escribió la carta a final se olvidó de colocar la palabrita "an" - estos verbos separables ... -

*anfallen* (sich ergeben)
producirse

del diccionario PONS.

Sí, está en condicional: aparte del sueldo habría / se producirían ingresos a través del dinero que tienenque pagar los estudiantes directamente al profesor si son oyentes de sus clases.


----------



## LeMaKaJa

Tonerl said:


> LeMaKaJa
> Der Satz ist etwas komisch (aus heutiger Sicht)
> 
> _*Etwas verständlicher“ formuliert“, klänge das dann so:
> 
> Außer 4000 fr Gehalt gibt es noch (bekommen Sie noch) zusätzlich einen„ziemlich großen Betrag“an Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber „werden“ Sie dadurch zur obersten Autorität "in Bezug auf Bauwerke" für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen „würde“ *_


So würde man es in moderner Sprache ausrücken ^^


----------



## LeMaKaJa

TheChabon said:


> Gracias. ¿Vale como sujeto el Sie también para ese fielen, y el sentido de la expresión no es entonces que “caerían” Collegien-Gelder, como si uno dijera “habría más plata”?
> 
> ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber würden *Sie* dadurch zur obersten Autorität in Bauwerken für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen würde


Sí exacto, es en modo conjuntivo, lo obervaste bien.


----------



## anahiseri

DUDEN, *fallen*, acepción 8 c
in jemandes Besitz kommen, jemandem zufallen
BEISPIELE

die Erbschaft fiel an seine Schwester
das Gebiet ist an Italien gefallen
Andererseits: yo diría que *fielen *no es condicional sino Konjunktiv 2 por estilo indirecto.


----------



## TheChabon

anahiseri said:


> DUDEN, *fallen*, acepción 8 c
> in jemandes Besitz kommen, jemandem zufallen


Perfecto. Claro, es eso. Me pasa por no empezar por Duden. Gracias de vuelta.


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber würden Sie dadurch zur obersten Autorität in Bauwerken für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen würde





anahiseri said:


> DUDEN, *fallen*, acepción 8 c
> in jemandes Besitz kommen, jemandem zufallen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> die Erbschaft fiel an seine Schwester
> das Gebiet ist an Italien gefallen




En este supuesto caso el autor se habría olvidado de dos palabras: "an Sie". ¿Realmente les parece posible? A mí, no. Una sí, dos ... lo veo difícil.




anahiseri said:


> Andererseits: yo diría que *fielen *no es condicional sino Konjunktiv 2 por estilo indirecto.



Naturalmente me refería al castellano, contestando a la pregunta del Chabón: 



TheChabon said:


> Preguntas:
> - ¿ese _fielen_ es como un _habría_[_n_]? ¿_caerían_?


----------



## anahiseri

---En este supuesto caso el autor se habría olvidado de dos palabras: "an Sie". ¿Realmente les parece posible? A mí, no. Una sí, dos ... lo veo difícil.---
Pues  lo del olvido no sé, pero yo no soy capaz de descifrar ni una palabra de la carta, aún ampliando  al máximo.


----------



## Peterdg

¿No sería posible que "fielen" sea una forma antigua de "fehlen"? Sólo una idea mía y no tengo ni idea si tiene sentido.


----------



## Alemanita

Peterdg said:


> ¿No sería posible que "fielen" sea una forma antigua de "fehlen"? Sólo una idea mía y no tengo ni idea si tiene sentido.



La carta habla de* ventajas:*
(...)der mir sagte, dass die Ihnen angetragene Stelle besondere *Vortheile* böte: ausser 4000 fr Gehalt fielen nicht unbedeutende Collegien-Gelder, vor allem aber würden Sie dadurch zur obersten Autorität in Bauwerken für die ganze Schweiz, was Ihnen Aufträge und Einkünfte von nicht geringer Bedeutung einbringen würde. – 

De la transcripción, el enlace nos lo dio el Chabón en su mensaje original.

Escribiendo a mano, con la pluma que hay que mojar de vez en cuando en el tintero, me resulta muy fácil imaginar que uno se olvide de una palabrita.


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias a todos. He sufrido mucho. Me cuesta imaginar que Wagner se haya olvidado una palabra, por la razón simétrica de lo que dice Alemanita —es una carta “internacional”, no formal pero bastante seria, estoy seguro de que la carta tuvo borradores, se pasó en tinta, etc. Pero puede ser la explicación más razonable.


----------

